# Girlfriend in a coma?!?!?!



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This has to be the worst idea for a show I've ever heard.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/08/christina-ricci-girlfriend-in-a-coma/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In related news. Manti Te'o. Has been approached by NBC to costar in new TV series


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A twist on while you were sleeping?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

James Long;3178745 said:


> A twist on while you were sleeping?


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> A twist on while you were sleeping?


A twist with a back flip. :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

At least she's out of the coma for the series.

Otherwise I thought it might be Girlfriend In A Diaper.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

This sounds like one of Jack Donaghy's show's intended to destroy NBC. Ricci is an unpleasant-looking plague on TV. Fortunately this trainwreck will be cut after three eps.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I like Ricci, but even her high forehead and ample bosom couldn't make me watch Pan-Am. But I am wearing out my _third _copy of "Black Snake Moan".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not only is the creator Liz Brixius, but Dick Wolf is an executive producer and Wolf Films (you know, the "Law and Order" folks) is one of the production companies. You can almost add this show to you recording schedule for the 2013-14 season as at NBC Wolf has a free pass.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Any TV reporter that calls Ricci, "Everybody’s favorite Pan Am stewardess..." has no clue. She's an interesting actress, but was completely mis-cast in Pan Am and sounds like an equally bad fit for this. 

I'm not sure why she's going for these very mainstream parts, she's much better at quirky/indy sorts of things with a darker edge. Maybe she should find something on a cable channel.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I kinda thought this sounded quirky with a darker edge for a TV sitcom:


> She'll play Karen, who wakes up from a coma to find out she has a 17-year-old daughter from a pregnancy she was unaware of when her life was put on hold.


 And if Brixius is given control, "Nurse Jackie" certainly has its darker edge.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, in _Pan Am_ there were all these tall, gorgeous stews (there were height minimums) and suddenly this tiny, pinched-face little troll. Huh? Pan Am started great with the amazing French chick in Berlin and JFK on the TeeVee, but the plots devolved into incomprehensible mush right quick.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unlikely, implausible, if not near-impossible storyline in today's pull-the-plug, move 'em out, HMO-Medicare directed health care environment. Where's a gov't death panel when we need one?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Unlikely, implausible, if not near-impossible storyline in today's pull-the-plug, move 'em out, HMO-Medicare directed health care environment. Where's a gov't death panel when we need one?


Glad you brought that up. I thought to myself 17 years in a coma? I don't know how long one can write storylines without confronting the 800 pound gorilla. And if you're NBC do you really want to risk that confrontation?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

A 17 year coma is possible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma#Prognosis


> Occasionally people come out of coma after long periods of time. After 19 years in a minimally conscious state, Terry Wallis spontaneously began speaking and regained awareness of his surroundings. Similarly, Polish railroad worker Jan Grzebski woke up from a 19-year coma in 2007.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We suspend belief for most of the TV shows we watch ... why not this one?
It is not supposed to be a real life documentary.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> A 17 year coma is possible.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma#Prognosis





> Occasionally people come out of coma after long periods of time. After 19 years in a minimally conscious state, Terry Wallis spontaneously began speaking and regained awareness of his surroundings. Similarly, Polish railroad worker Jan Grzebski woke up from a 19-year coma in 2007.


Yes, but in today's medical environment, not likely to happen.



James Long said:


> We suspend belief for most of the TV shows we watch ... why not this one?
> It is not supposed to be a real life documentary.


Well, I suppose. If we could buy into a beautiful genie popping out of a bottle, why not coming out of a sustained 17 year coma?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've given up on that argument, people seem to think every movie and TV show have to reflect the world as we know it. Used to be one of them, fun to ***** and moan about all the little inaccuracies but it is far easier to roll with it and realize it isn't real. You can still comment how it would be nice to live in that world where X or Y happens but the endless nitpicking comparison to our world is tiresome.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well, I suppose. If we could buy into a beautiful genie popping out of a bottle, why not coming out of a sustained 17 year coma?


:lol:

Indeed, why not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Well, I suppose. If we could buy into a beautiful genie popping out of a bottle, why not coming out of a sustained 17 year coma?


It's not the 17 year coma I find to be ridiculous. It's the whole waking up to find out you had a kid while in a coma thing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not the 17 year coma I find to be ridiculous. It's the whole waking up to find out you had a kid while in a coma thing.


More ridiculous than a genie in a bottle???

Actually, giving birth while in a coma has happened.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Girlfriend in a coma? That's an old song by The Smiths:


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Girlfriend in a coma? That's an old song by The Smiths:


What is that guy looking at?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

A more recent example of a show that requires significant suspension of disbelief would be WILFRED on FX. A man and his talking dog (a guy in a dog costume.)

If it's well written, maybe it'll work, but the premise just encourages so many bad sitcom jokes. And again, I think she's miscast here. Ricci is 33 and looks fairly young. Combined with her small stature, it's going to be difficult to believe that she could have a 17 year old daughter. 

Now that Christina Applegate (42) is free, maybe they could do a quick switch before they film this thing. Her, I'd believe in the part.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I like Ricci, but even her high forehead and ample bosom couldn't make me watch Pan-Am. But I am wearing out my _third _copy of "Black Snake Moan".


Just ordered that movie. Thanx for the tip.

Rich


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Not going to bother to look it up, but there was a movie that C. Ricci did which was similar. C.R. was an auto accident victim, and Liam Neeson was the "doctor" (does anyone other than Samuel L. Jackson work more than this guy?)... where C.R. wakes up on the table while Liam's working on her. Turns out he's a funeral director preparing to embalm her, all the while she's questioning him as to whether it's appropriate since she's not dead. It's more of a "guy who can talk to the dead" movie, than her actually moving and talking, where anyone else can see her, but he's the only guy in the mortuary, so she hasn't failed to communicate with anyone else, has no evidence she's dead, and won't accept it. This was a straight-to-video film (I think?) and obviously no-one else has seen it...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Michael Hilley said:


> Not going to bother to look it up, but there was a movie that C. Ricci did which was similar. C.R. was an auto accident victim, and Liam Neeson was the "doctor" (does anyone other than Samuel L. Jackson work more than this guy?)... where C.R. wakes up on the table while Liam's working on her. Turns out he's a funeral director preparing to embalm her, all the while she's questioning him as to whether it's appropriate since she's not dead. It's more of a "guy who can talk to the dead" movie, than her actually moving and talking, where anyone else can see her, but he's the only guy in the mortuary, so she hasn't failed to communicate with anyone else, has no evidence she's dead, and won't accept it. This was a straight-to-video film (I think?) and obviously no-one else has seen it...


I just looked it up... After.Life... It actually seems like it might be interesting. I added it to my WatchList at Amazon for when it becomes free for Prime members.

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Even as a corpse, Ricci is hella sexy in a red nightie. How she can be so cold and so hot at the same time, I dunno. Amazon streaming has a free two-minute preview that conveys a good sense of the essense of the film.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Michael Hilley said:


> Not going to bother to look it up, but there was a movie that C. Ricci did which was similar. C.R. was an auto accident victim, and Liam Neeson was the "doctor" (does anyone other than Samuel L. Jackson work more than this guy?)... where C.R. wakes up on the table while Liam's working on her. Turns out he's a funeral director preparing to embalm her, all the while she's questioning him as to whether it's appropriate since she's not dead. It's more of a "guy who can talk to the dead" movie, than her actually moving and talking, where anyone else can see her, but he's the only guy in the mortuary, so she hasn't failed to communicate with anyone else, has no evidence she's dead, and won't accept it. This was a straight-to-video film (I think?) and obviously no-one else has seen it...


I watched it on one of the movie channels, don't know which one.

Not too good, IMHO.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Takes all kinds I guess...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One more word on CR:_ "Black Snake Moan"._


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> One more word on CR:_ "Black Snake Moan"._


As you've already mentioned.



Nick said:


> But I am wearing out my _third _copy of "Black Snake Moan".


I'm sure the disc is not the only thing you're wearing out.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> One more word on CR:_ "Black Snake Moan"._


I've seen it and thought it was a good movie.

But if you're watching it for what I think you are, you'd like After.Life too...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> As you've already mentioned.
> 
> I'm sure the disc is not the only thing you're wearing out.





paulman182 said:


> I've seen it and thought it was a good movie.
> 
> But if you're watching it for what I think you are, you'd like After.Life too...


Easy, boys. I enjoy the beauty of nature in all its' forms. :sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> This has to be the worst idea for a show I've ever heard.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/08/christina-ricci-girlfriend-in-a-coma/


Yup!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Ricci has exited the show and the production has been pushed back. Looks like this Girlfriend is gonna stay in a comma for a little while longer.

bye bye Ricci


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Ricci has exited the show and the production has been pushed back. Looks like this Girlfriend is gonna stay in a comma for a little while longer.


I guess being in a "comma" is better than being in a "colon.":lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> ...Ricci is an unpleasant-looking plague on TV...


CR is still more attractive than 99% of adult women. If perfection is the goal, most folks would still be very lucky to be with her. She is certainly not going to make Maxim's top hot 100 list, but then neither are 7 billion minus a hundred others.

If I had to think of the worst thing I could say about her, and I loath even having to go there, it would probably be that she would not have made it in Hollywood without the history of being a child actress, and that is because she is not conventionally beautiful. But she is still far from unattractive.

Actually, the worst thing you can say about her is that her appearance on _The Good Wife_ marked a new low in writing and acting ability. Gave me the ****** chills. I still say it is the best show on TV ever, but ocacsionally the writers just miss the mark, such as when they try to mock up a website or YouTube video created by Milennials. The under-30 crowd seems to be astonishingly difficult for them to relate to, and they should really avoid storielines that go there until they can hire a talented young writer that can lead them there without embarrasing them.

But, I'm really starting to see a pattern here of trashing good-looking women simply because they are not completely perfect. Its a low-brow tactic, even if you are Bradley Cooper. Post a pic of yourself and let's see how the members here feel about you. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TomCat said:


> CR is still more attractive than 99% of adult women. If perfection is the goal, most folks would still be very lucky to be with her. She is certainly not going to make Maxim's top hot 100 list, but then neither are 7 billion minus a hundred others.


Gadzooks! There are 7 billion chicks on this planet? They've got us outnumbered 2 to 1.



> Post a pic of yourself and let's see how the members here feel about you. :grin:


I have already. Twice. Tell me what you think -- as if i care. :lol:


----------

